# High pitch whine/hiss that changes with guitars volume knob



## analogteletube (Jan 26, 2011)

There's a high pitch whine coming from my amp that changes pitch as a adjust my guitars volume, it goes away when i move my head (73' traynor yba2b) away from the top of the cab, but it was never there before when i had the head on the cab? Also it doesn't happen when i plug into the second (low) input. Any help? thanks!


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Could be a loose tube socket or poor connection somewhere along the circuit that reveals itself when the head is subject to vibrations. Just a thought

Good luck
Shawn.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Check the first and second preamp tubes. I can't remember if that amp used one tube for both inputs. Either way, I'd start there first.

Cheers,

R


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Using shielded cable for the inputs would illiminate that. And it could be the first tube. Replacing it, or swapping your preamp tubes, may give you more ideas as to what the problem is.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

From the title, I thought this was going to be a post about my wife! 

<ba-da bump - tschhhh!> :banana:


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Both inputs are wired to the first preamp tube, although one input gets directed through a capacitor, which may be giving you the trouble. However, both connections are not on the same pins of the tube socket, therefore it very well could be a bad or loose connection along that particular circuit.


----------

